# Unkillable public land birds...



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

....or not. This tom saw his last sunrise today and took the the proverbial ride home in the truck. Hunted a spot that, by all reports, was just covered up with people on the opener. I chose to skip that and hunt today instead. There were a few other hunters around today but most seemed to show up after all the action. Can't quite figure that out, but oh well. About a dozen birds hammered hard for a good 30-40 minutes on the roost before flydown. Gobbled real good on the ground as well for awhile then things got pretty quite. After about 20 minutes of quiet I was considering a move but thought I ought to do a quick call to make sure there wasn't a bird close. Of course a bird cut me off with a double gobble at about 30-40 yards. I quickly readjusted to get the gun up and he was right there at 15 yards in full strut. I couldn't quite tell if it was a mature bird due to my angle and so let him continue out of sight behind some oak brush toward the decoy. When he reappeared I had a clear view of his full fan and beard. The day ended with a 9 yard shot at 7:30. Kind of bittersweet to have the much anticipated general season end so quickly, although my son still has a tag and I'm planning to go with a few others.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome! Well done.


----------



## byuduckhunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow nice bird. Way to get er done!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Isn't it nice to beat the odds? Good job!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

My hats off to ya!! A great hunter is the guy that can come in after everybody else and come home with game in the bag.

Way to go "Oh Great Hunter".


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sweet bird! Love the story and the title.

Its nice to see that some people can actually kill a bird since this OTC hunt is supposely ruining the turkey hunting. :roll:


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job, and great bird. What were the measurements, and weight?


----------



## wcwsscott (May 7, 2010)

was that up by fishlake?


----------

